# vintage fridge



## luvs

i have 1, & i would like to sell it. so many people have offered to buy this 2nd half-frigidaire in my kitchen. i'd sell it locally in the pennysaver (i only deal w/ checks, w/ good reason). my guy says i could get @ least $300 fer it. i could use some chump change to get some other spring/summer clothes. so has anyone sucessfully sold via pennysaver/the likes of before. they won't get the fridge until i cash the check to make sure it's legit.


----------



## Cowboy

Luv's I would use your local craigslist ads, http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/ and post it under antiques as a "vintage mancave" fridge. Its free and very easy to open an account. 

 Around here they bring $100 to $150 in really bad condition and most times not even working properly. In really good condition and cooling properly, I would say $300 would be in the middle range of what it would bring. I recon it really depends on the area you are in though.


----------



## Doc

People are paying that much for really old fridges?   I have an old one in my basement that I was thinking of replacing because of it's age ....but it works fine.  It's one of those old 50's models with the rounded corners and small freezer on top.  Probably uses a lot of electricity.   

Is that what your vintage frig is like luvs?   $300 would be about $200 more than they cost new way back then (i'd guess).  
I'm not familiar with pennysaver but if I was selling one I'd use a local buy sell trade paper we have that is free to advertise in, or craigslist.  Craigslist always gets offers to buy via email where they've never even seen the item, ignore those offers they will rip you off.


----------



## Cowboy

Doc said:


> People are paying that much for really old fridges? I have an old one in my basement that I was thinking of replacing because of it's age ....but it works fine. It's one of those old 50's models with the rounded corners and small freezer on top. Probably uses a lot of electricity.
> 
> Is that what your vintage frig is like luvs? $300 would be about $200 more than they cost new way back then (i'd guess).
> I'm not familiar with pennysaver but if I was selling one I'd use a local buy sell trade paper we have that is free to advertise in, or craigslist. Craigslist always gets offers to buy via email where they've never even seen the item, ignore those offers they will rip you off.


 See link Doc.  http://www.oldhouseweb.com/architecture-and-design/vintage-stoves-and-refrigerators.shtml


----------



## JEV

Mancave kegerators...


----------



## Doc

Thanks guys.
I considered making a kegerator out of this one but I prefer bottle beer to keg beer.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

My vintage office size fridge before & after:

Bought mine at a city auction for $30 bucks !


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Keeps beer @ 38* on almost its lowest setting.............


----------



## squerly

That's neat!  I see one in my future.


----------



## luvs

thanx, guys, for the advice. cowboy, it is in great shape. appreciate the link.

doc, & it's got a 'lil freezer compartment in it & it's got the corners, yes, & is like half as tall as my normal fridge. the pennysaver is one of the ads that u get in the mail, although if an item exceeds $79.99 u hafta pay to place an ad. there's city papers/etc, too, though.
those mancave kegerators're sweet, joe.
my ex & the guys kept 1 @ the shop. many a time i've drunk from that.

$30 for a fridge! sweet deal! yeah, people sell or trash stuff not knowing its value all the time.


----------

